# Rescue dogs



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

*Hi All

I am based on the Granada/Malaga Province border and I am looking for a RESCUE DOG "Teacup" Size under 4kg.............

Anyone have any advice where to go please?

I have looked at rescue centres on the coast BUT all their small breeds are in my opinion medium as in 7kg or more

Looking for a small one because I already have other dogs BUT there's room for one more little one*


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Please visit Axarquia Animal Rescue - they have many that will meet your requirements and they will pay the costs....


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

There are many centres - have you tried them all? Triple AAA, Adana, Shady Paws, ACE, FAMA, PAD, Benalmadena Rescue, Axarquia, AID, Tail Torrox, French Bulldogs also have a rescue here but may not be under 4kg...


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Many thanks

I have tried 7 out of your list

I will get in touch with the others but I'll have to give the French Bull Dog a miss


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi.. two rescue and rehoming agencies that I liaise with regularly, both are Granada based and exceptionally well run by some fabulous people. Although both are Spanish organisations they have some English speaking staff. These two organisations work together whilst maintaining their own kennels, staff, and volunteers. I cannot recommend them enough.

Animales sin suerte - Perros, gatos y otros animales en adopción this website can be directly translated into English.
They also have a Facebook page at 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Animales-sin-Suerte/434985179899923 which shows all of their latest acquisitions.

Also take a look at 

ASOCIACIÓN Amigos de los Animales | adopciones | adopcion-de-perros | adopcion-de-gatos and their corresponding Facebook page at 
https://www.facebook.com/amigosdelosanimalesgranada

I visited one of the residencias of *Animales Sin Suerte* yesterday to check up one one of my former foster dogs. This was my first visit and I was frankly amazed by the standards they have in place for their dogs. Clean, not in the least bit smelly and totally chaotic with dogs running around thoroughly enjoying themselves. I'm certain they could have just the dog for you. If you want to contact them you can do so by email in English... the response will almost certainly come from a lady called Tania Garcia... she speaks excellent English and I am proud to think of her as a close friend...

Good Luck... of course you could always do what many of us rescuers have done and just take a walk through your village (or Loja!) You can virtually guarantee that at least half the dogs you see will be homeless and with the colder nights upon us the street is not the place to be.


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

THANK YOU Mi "Granada" Amigo


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

LojaChica said:


> *Hi All
> 
> I am based on the Granada/Malaga Province border and I am looking for a RESCUE DOG "Teacup" Size under 4kg.............
> 
> ...


Small enough ?


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

Have contacted but no reply............appreciate they are busy though


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

lojachica said:


> have contacted but no reply............appreciate they are busy though


whitenoiz


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

sending pm to you...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

have you thought about asking any local vets if they know of a litter that is due? Not "exactly" a rescue, but you could well prevent a pup from becoming in need of rescue.


----------

